# Ram-lin trailers



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

The sit lower, hold the boat lower, so launching doesn't involve such a large angle as teh transom drops off the back of the trailer. Hence, the boat slips into the water more level and shallower.

I had a Gator trailer under my old 18' Stumpnocker that was set up similar to the Ramlin trailers, and worked the same way. 

Get it low, launch it slow, and watch it go! Next time you read that, you'll know where you saw it first.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's kinda what I thought. Thanks for the clarification.



> Get it low, launch it slow, and watch it go!  Next time you read that, you'll know where you saw it first.


Well, actually I had a girlfriend tell me that...well sounded similar! ;-)

Now that I know that all trailers are not equal...how about hitchs? I drive a Subaru Impreza. I'm about to get a Hitch in preperation for the boat purchase. Will any Impreza hitch do? Is there anything other than vehicle compatibility and bearing load capacity I need to be aware of?

Once again...Thanks!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I drive a Toyota Avalon and had U-Haul put on my hitch, no problemo.  Towed the boat from Tampa, up to Ft. Pierce and back, etc.

Just make sure you have the right size ball & wiring harness for the trailer.  Also with the trailer, you can flip the springs under the axle to lower the trailer.  This will get you a little closer to the Ramlin style.

Edit: Mine is a frame hitch. Would not trust a bumper hitch.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Frame hitches are stronger and add a few inches of manoeuvering room.
Bumper hitches work if the bumper is strong enough.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

low profile .......18 inch keel roller will help alot for unloading and loading


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> Frame hitches are stronger and add a few inches of manoeuvering room.
> Bumper hitches work if the bumper is strong enough.



Saying you like a big rear end there Brett?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a contentinal trailer with 8 inch wheels and I'm building a center bunks to make it looks like a ram-lin trailer then add a block, longer U-bolts to the axle to drop it a lot lower close to the ground.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

WS, post them trailer rebuild pics, including the axle shift.

Gramps, I like my bumpers to do what they're supposed to do,
absorb an impact. Bumper hitches that bolt to the vehicle pan,
and the bumper, prevent that. Also, over the years I've seen a few
bumper hitches fold under pressure at the ramp. Agreed that they
were probably overloaded in the first place, but a bumper bent
down and away from the vehicle is not a good thing.

Big rear ends, hunh, only big rear ends I ever liked were positractions,
now there was a rear end...


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Ramilins also have torsion axles. Thats how they get them so low. Torsion axles have a controlled spring to them. Almost like adding shocks to a spring trailer. Much smoother ride for the boat and equipment.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Soooooooo, what size Ram-lin trailer does a gheenoe (NMZ) fit on?
I wanna price one of these things out.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

RAM-LIN=the best trailers out there



YOU=can't get one from them


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Ram-Lin is a dipped trailer not sprayed, torsion axle w/walk board, all S/S hardware and the stuff they use is better than a cheaper trailer, LED lights, spare w/frame mount, and they offer GREATservice!

Just a few things about Ram-Lin and why we use them. There's more but this is enough to show a difference.

~ Kevin


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

ram-lin = best trailer I have ever owned


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Soooooooo, what size Ram-lin trailer does a gheenoe (NMZ) fit on?
> I wanna price one of these things out.



Call Custom Gheenoe for availability and pricing.


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I sure wish I had a Ramlin for my LT25- I have done ALL the mods to my Continental, and it (the bottom of my boat hull) is still more than 2 times higher than if it were on a ramlin. keep in mind the ramlin trailers you see a gladesman using will not work with al LT boat as the fenders are too close. possibly if there was a wider torsion axle version.................

L.R.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

ameratrial will make you one......torsion axle and all ....call Arthur


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

The price is the part I dont care for~


----------



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

had all kinds of boats and trailers. The ramlin has been the best. If you have a 4X4 you don't need a ramp to launch a micro. get the trailer wheels to the edge of water and load/unload.

This pic is the load of the boat fron a grassy area on the side of a berm in the everglades.










I had to stop and take this as it was the first time ventured offroad with the then new to me micro. front wheels of the jeep were on the top of the berm. Wish there were pics of the peacock pockets and card sound launches.

As said earlier, the Ram-Lin trailers use the best parts. Guess you get what you pay for in the case of boat trailers.


----------

